# 21st Greater KC Cellarmasters Wine Classic



## salcoco (Nov 14, 2019)

The 21st Annual Wine Classic will be held at the Strawberry Museum in Kansas City Kansas Jan 24-24, 2020.

Wine Entries must be received between Jan 2-11, 2020. Entries are $10 with Labels entries at $1

We have established separate classes and awards for Wine Kits and Original Source wines.

Awards from our sponsors will be made for Best of Class, 2nd and 3rd place winners. In addition Gold, Silver and Bronze metals will be awarded based on judging with the US Davis judging criteria.

We would like to have this competition the best yet.

Attached is the Wine Classic Packet which will provide instructions, class designations and entry forms.

Hope to see your entry there!!!!


----------



## salcoco (Dec 3, 2019)

Should be selecting you wines for entry into the competition. wine entries due Jan 2-11 of 2020


----------



## Amanda660 (Dec 13, 2019)

Excellent opportunity to get honest & quality feedback on your wines! Getting mine boxed up


----------



## mainshipfred (Dec 13, 2019)

Amanda660 said:


> Excellent opportunity to get honest & quality feedback on your wines! Getting mine boxed up



I've only entered one competition simply because my wines aren't old enough. The thing I did notice was the wide variation of the judges comments and scores with the same wine. It's almost like you have to get the right judge at the right time with the right varietal. I may still enter a couple just not sure yet.


----------



## salcoco (Dec 14, 2019)

I hope that is not true with our competition. normally during the judging there is no discussion. However if the score deviate more than three points between three judges, the wine is discussed to determine the variant and the score adjusted accordingly. We hope in this manner we weed out like/dislikes of the wine rather than judging against style and we try to overcome the experience level of the judge. Hope to see your entries there.


----------



## salcoco (Dec 30, 2019)

correction on address for anyone using Fed Ex for shipment. new address is

FedEx Hold: William Frazier
Greater KC Cellarmasters
913-475-0226
FedEx Office
395 North K7 Highway
Olathe Ks 66061 inside Walmart

sorry for the mix up

entries due Jan 2-12 2020.

Good Luck


----------



## Stressbaby (Jan 1, 2020)

Skipped last year - sending 6 this year.


----------



## Stressbaby (Jan 5, 2020)

@salcoco 
Does blueberry go in 8b?


----------



## salcoco (Jan 6, 2020)

yes blueberry should be 8b


----------



## salcoco (Jan 16, 2020)

We have received 270 entries for our competition this coming week. Have had a great response from our sponsors to include Mosti Mondaile, Vinmetrica,, All-In-One Wine Pump, Noontime Labels, On Line Labels, Winemaker Magazine, LD Carlson, BSG distributors of RJS wine kits, Nothern Brewer, Midwest Supplies, Bacchus and Barleycorn, HomeBrew Pro Shoppe and Buon Vino.


----------

